
Ask HN: Did anyone view your YC video pitch? - amerf1
Did you check the statistics on youtube and found out someone other than you has viewed it? Could be PG
======
co_pl_te
Ours wasn't viewed by anyone other than my cofounders and I. I take that as an
indication that we're not in the running for an interview. If you do get a
view, at least you know there's some interest from YC. I suppose it's possible
that some applications are good enough that the founders forgo watching the
video in the interest of time, but it's unlikely.

Good luck to everyone. Looking forward to seeing the next batch of YC
companies.

------
mkeung
We should update these posts with the results to see if there is a strong
relationship between the number of views > 0 sec and a invitation to
interview. I'm sure future applicants would appreciate it (or re-
applicants...)

GL everyone, try not to stress too much

~~~
co_pl_te
I don't think number of views will correlate with an increased chance of
getting an interview, but I'm pretty sure getting no views will correlate with
not getting an interview.

Totally agree that none of us should be stressing about this. Cheers.

------
saurabhpalan
Quoting from Quora "The advice we received was that they really like them to
be a minute or less because founders/partners only have a few minutes to read
each application.

It could be that you gave enough information in that time or that because it
was 1:30 they just watched some of it to get an understanding. I wouldn't
worry about it though."

[http://www.quora.com/Y-Combinator/Our-YC-application-
video-f...](http://www.quora.com/Y-Combinator/Our-YC-application-video-for-
Winter-2013-batch-wasnt-watched-till-the-end-Is-that-a-bad-sign)

~~~
GarrettVD
That is good to know; mine was watched for < 1 min as well.

------
hiddenstage
This should calm your nerves:

<http://askolo.com/ycalumni#4f851fc828e186c372000201>

Good luck to everyone!

~~~
tjculbertson
awesome link here on the YC app process. Thanks to the YC alums for the
detailed answers.

------
mkeung
Team video: one 0 minute CA view (auto embed?) on the 2nd then one full view
from CA the next day.

Demo video: unsure, I shared the link with a few people in CA so that messed
up those numbers. However, no actual views (time > 0) on the same day the team
video was viewed for a minute. Again, a 0 minute view on the day of
submission.

------
surveyme
We've had someone in California view our team video on the 12th but I guess
this is no indication of things cos they could watch the video and promptly
put you in the no pile as easy as the yes. Fingers crossed and good luck to
everyone.

------
GoTeamMN
My team video was viewed a handful of times. I feel reasonably comfortable
knowing it was YC because the moment I submitted, the video view count jumped.

It's like reading tea leaves though, not sure ultimately what this means.

Good luck everyone,

Jenny

------
GarrettVD
We got a view; though, we don't necessarily know if it was by PG et al. It
could have been the YC alumni that pre-screen applications.

Best of luck to everyone on their applications.

------
mitchellwfox
6 views since Nov 4. 3 for full 1:50 duration, 3 for only ~:20 seconds.

------
moadeel
Are video views a good barometer to measure YC interest for interviews?

~~~
co_pl_te
That's a great question. I say yes based on a question Harjeet answered on
Quora regarding what makes a good YC application:

"- PLEASE include a video. it makes such a difference and will significantly
help your chances of making interview."

[http://www.quora.com/Y-Combinator/What-should-be-included-
in...](http://www.quora.com/Y-Combinator/What-should-be-included-in-a-
successful-Y-Combinator-application/answer/Harjeet-Taggar)

------
ohashi
2 views on 11/2. 1 view on 11/4. 1 minute estimated watch time.

------
freework
3 views here, all made last week

------
sjtgraham
6 views from California.

------
ildabu87
We wish, no visits :(

